# Help...lost hedgie!



## nigelsmom (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had my 11 wk old hegdehog, Nigel, for about 5 days. Yesterday I was carrying him downstairs to his cage when I put him down for a about 30 seconds on the kitchen floor. When I turned around, all I could see was his spiky little backside sqeezing into a tiny hole between our dishwasher and the kitchen cabinets. At first, I wasn't really worried. My husband and I took off the cover of the diswasher base, but he seemed to have found a way to get into the base of the cabinets. After he still wouldn't come out for several hours (even when we tempted him with food) we cut holes in the floor of the cabinets. We could tell he'd been there because there was fresh poop, but no Nigel. I put food, water and his bed inside the hole and checked several times during the night and this morning but he hasn't eaten anything or been seen. 

It's been a little less than 24 hours. I'm getting really worried. How long can he go without food and water? If he gets dehydrated will he go into hibernation? I've got the heat cranked up, so that shouldn't be too much of an issue. I'm hoping some seasoned owner(s) will have insight or advice on what to do next. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't own a hedgehog... but I can still give advice, right?  I know a bit about them.
What is his favorite thing? If he loves his wheel, maybe put that out? And keep the bed and food and water and everything out, he may decide to go there...
Is there anywhere else he could have gone from the cabinets?
hr


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Leave food, water and his wheel out for him. Hopefully, tonight you will hear him on the wheel and catch him. Sometimes people will sit in the dark near by so that they can catch them.

Good luck


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you know for sure he's still in that room, block of any ways he could get out. You'll want to leave the food/water/wheel out as previously mentioned. If you want you can put down newspaper or something that will make noise if he walks on it. Maybe mealies, if he likes them? 

I know when I've had animals escape, I block off everything and be sure they can't escape the room they are in. Then I go around methodically taking everything off the floor, making sure to leave food out where they can get to it, and I can see. Then I sit in the dark waiting for them to make any noise. 

...I've only had mice and rats escape, and they turn hahaha-I'm-wild-can't-catch-meee!! as soon as they hit the floor. :lol: I'd imagine as long as your hedgie comes out, you'll have no trouble. Just make a noise or something to make him ball up or at least freeze, and you'll have a chance to grab him.


----------



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

my hedgehogs name is nigel.... 
good name choice  
good luck finding him


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with all the above mentioned ideas and wanted to add one more that I thought off...they tend to like piles of things so maybe if you put his bedding near is wheell and food or a pile of hedgie bags and scraps that he'll decide to climb in to sleep when he's done eatting and running...I know mine will always run for piles of clothes. I hope you find him


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I just read again and this has already been suggested so sorry for the duplicate


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope you find Nigel soon!


----------



## nigelsmom (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the advice. I still haven't found him (it's going on two days now) and we haven't heard any noises either. He still hasn't touched the food I put out. We pulled the dishwasher out and found a large hole in the brick wall on the other side. I took a clothes hanger and poked around very gently inside the hole, but didn't feel him. I'm worried he's gotten inside the walls or under the floor and we'll never be able to find him if he doesn't have the sense to come out on his own. He also seemed to be in that "sleeping 23 hours a day baby stage", so I'm not sure he's even waking up much to explore and try to get out. I'm still hoping for the best, but I've also prepared myself for the worst.  

The only ray of hope is that when we pulled out dishwasher a huge creepy bug came out. Disgusting for us, but maybe Nigel's got a foodsource wherever he is?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Make sure the area is very warm so he isn't attempting to hibernate. Yes babies sleep but they still get up to eat and drink and some play. Leave as much of the wall area open as you can so he can hopefully find his way out and start searching further into the wall if you can.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

did you check up inside the dishwasher to make sure he isn't hiding in there? If he doesn't come out soon you may have to dismantle part of the brick wall to see where he's gone.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Setup video camera on night-shot and see if it records him coming out at all. Are you counting the kibble to be sure he isn't eating? 

Best of luck. While waiting, purchase a play pen or sterilite container to set him in so doesn't happen again. They're quick little guys, yup!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Put something out that will tempt him to come out, like some smelly wet cat food. Try sitting it inside an open paper bag that will allow you to hear a rustling noise if he's in it.

Also keep in mind that hedgehogs like warm cozy places to hide. He may have found a way behind the fridge or another appliance. They also like dark places. Don't go moving things around too much as you may trap him in, but you might try moving them out a LITTLE--just enough to see behind them--to see if he's back there. If you find him but he is in a place that could be tricky or harmful to get of, try eliminating all other hiding spots in the room by closing them off, then put a smelly treat out and let him come out on his own.

He's most likely to come out at night, so turn off the lights and sit somewhere you can listen for him.

Let's hope you find him soon!

*edit* I didn't realize the date before posting. Did you ever find him/any more signs of him? */edit*


----------



## nigelsmom (Dec 23, 2009)

Nigel Update:

Finally, after 5 days I have some good news. When I woke up this morning, the water and food that I put out were gone! The water dish was also scooted and tipped over slightly and the food dish was dirty...little bits of dust bunnies and sawdust. There were also a couple of bits of plastic (looks like something from a pipe coupling) that were gnawed on. 
When I called my husband at work to tell him, he remembered that when he got up last night to get a drink, he heard a noise like something rustling around in a bag (I put some plastic bags in the cabinet). Unfortunately, he was too sleepy to realize that it was probably Nigel at the time. 

No sign of him today, but I'm going to put out more food (I think I'll try some stinky moist food) and water and stay up to listen for him tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Phew, at least you know he is still alive. I was becoming worried as I am sure you were. Good Luck tonight!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hope it's him and not a mouse


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Hope it's him and not a mouse


That was my thought. Gnawed on plastic bits is more likely to be a mouse. What type of poop are you finding?

I'd turn off all the lights early this evening and lay on the floor nearby and wait for him to come out.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

I really hope its him.
Good Luck Tonight!!!  

oh yah and to make sure its not a mouse u should do what ^they^ said look at the poopie hes makin', and maybe you'll find a quill or two, also put his wheel where his food is so if it is him he'll hop on and u might be able to hear him.


----------



## nigelsmom (Dec 23, 2009)

Great news! Nigel is alive and (hopefully) well! I still haven't been able to catch him, but I saw him just a few minutes ago. He took the food dish and tried to drag it away. By the time I heard him, he had dragged it to the other side where I couldn't easily reach, but when I shined the flashlight and looked in, there he was just out of my reach! He turned and looked at me, too. I was able to retrieve the food dish and add some more food, so now I'm just waiting for him to take the bait again.
Thanks again to everyone for all your advice!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

oh
yay  
yay  
yay  
yay  
yay  
yay  
yay  
i am soooo happy he is alive and well please keep us updated on u catching him
good luck


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, he must be a tough little guy! I wouldn't relax just yet tho, he is still in danger and may already be hurt or sick. If I were you, I would spend all of my time around that room and avoid doing anything that would prevent you from hearing him, like watching tv. If you're still and quiet, he'll come out without realizing you're there. And I think LizardGirl gave good advice when she said to make a loud noise and startle him, because his first reaction will be to freeze (or hopefully ball up). Use this opportunity to put something in front of the hole he uses to run away. I would leave something right next to the hole that you can just slide over. Good luck!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

What a little rascal! I'm so glad you saw him. Lots of luck!

Jodi


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

That is super good news. They are so quick, its going to be difficult to get a hold of him. Here's a thought, what if you put ticky-tack (sticky stuff) on bottom of dish and move it slightly farther away from his opening. Then, perhaps in the moment he starts pulling at the dish you can quick block the hole? Whether having a piece of cardboard on hand to slide behind him or a dishcloth to stuff into it quickly so when he turns to go back in he can't? 

Another thought, can you borrow a safe-trap from the humane society and put his dish of food in that? The kind that trigger and shut the door once the animal goes in? 

I am so happy to hear you at least know he is alive and active. Please please keep us posted.


----------



## nigelsmom (Dec 23, 2009)

Nigel has been found!!!

I was sitting in my living room (which is next to the kitchen) trying to stay awake and listen for him to get into my paper bag/food trap when he just strolled into the room. Makes me wonder if he knew I was in here. He looks okay, but he definitely seems thinner and he is very scared. I'd only had him for about 5 days before he got lost, so we were still bonding, but he rarely hissed and never rolled into a ball. Now, he is "popping" and hissing more than usual and he rolled into a ball when I picked him up. He did unroll after a few seconds though and started crawling all over me. I'm sure he just needs some time to feel safe again. 

When I put him in his cage he ate and ate and ate. Do you think I should let him have as much as wants? I know he's obviously hungry, but I don't want him to make himself sick. Also, are there any symptoms I should be looking for just in case anything more serious is wrong? I tried to give him a look over when I found him, but he was (understandably) not in a very cooperative mood.

Thanks again to everyone for all your help and concern. Nigel & I really do appreciate it! I'm sure I'll have more questions for you all in the future, but hopefully, no more emergencies!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will let the experts answer your questions. I am thrilled your little one is "home."


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am very glad you found (and caught) him! I would let him eat as much as he needs, but I'm sure the others will have a bit more information about specific things to watch for. 

Keep handling him consistently and he should warm right back up. Lots of animals get jumpy and nervous when they are out and about like that, but he should settle back down quick enough.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hooray!
Thank god you found him! :mrgreen:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Others will have more to say about what to watch for. A couple simple ones though

- watch his poo for discoloration and consistency (should be brown like toothpaste when wet, then dark brown & hard when dry)
- watch how he's moving. is he limping or favoring any areas?
- watch his body temperature and the heat in the cage. If there was a hibernation attempt when he was lost he's at a higher risk to do it again


One thing I might do, though I don't know if people would agree is give him a bath. Who knows what he crawled through in there. Put some warm water (luke to the touch on the inside of your wrist) in the sink/tube. Many people use Avenno Oatmeal baby wash (myself included). Gently put your hedgie in the sink, rub the soap on your hands & then onto hedgie, then rinse off with fresh water in a cup. Don't be surprised if your hedgie poos in the sink, its uber common. Then dry off your hedgie with a towel & enjoy some snuggle time. Be sure not to put him back in his cage until he's completely dry.


& I'm so glad you found him! or rather he found you!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay!

Sounds like he was ready to come home. Enough adventure, time for food and comfort


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

YAY!!!  Good work! Poor little thing has had quite the adventure.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so happy you found him  It's almost like he came strolling in and said ok mom Im done with this adventure, I want back in my warm, comfy cage


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, a happy ending to Nigels adventure! Naughty hedgie though


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: YAY!!!! That's great, I'm so happy for you!! 
Now Nigel will be happy, warm and in the safety of his cage! Congrats!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!! Haven't been on the forum much and just read your update. You're lucky he just strolled up to you and didn't act all "catch me if you can"... good thing he didn't go into hibernation!! 

edit- I always put my username initials (hr on here) after my message and I accidentally put the wrong one (from a different site)...
hr


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

=) glad you found him.....Your baby is smarter than you think hahaha. He was trying to make it on his own haha how cute


----------

